# SCCA



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

Does anyone here race in the SCCA?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

MiniMechanic said:


> Does anyone here race in the SCCA?


Not yet. Workin' on it.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Which division?

I run SCCA Solo II on occasion, but I don't do any club racing.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

Houston region right here.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I used to run Solo II, haven't in several years. My last event was during the first year they started using the dog track parking lot.

I'm slowly turning my SE-R into an ITA car, like it says in my sig.


----------



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

SCCA Solo2 here. Regular local & some regional/divisional events.


----------

